# Halloween Asylum is Giving Away a Roomful of Zombies!



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Stop by Halloween Asylum's Facebook Page to enter our latest contest - we're giving away several zombie props at a total value of $500! Simply identify the "mystery" image showing only a portion of a product we sell on our website and then submit your entry by June 30th. One lucky winner gets a Man Eater Zombie, a Little Girl Zombie, an Animated Damien prop, one of our Rotting Rascals (Betty Bloodthirst), a Zombie Cat, a Biohazard Zombie Nurse prop, Zombie Zone Sign, and some Zombie Caution Tape.

Enter Today!


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

I am still excited about winning this!


----------

